
Ask HN: Machine Learning service for databases? - pplonski86
I&#x27;m running Machine Learning as Service platform - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mljar.com - it can accept CSV flat file and build machine learning models for data in it (binary classification or regression models).<p>The service is not popular. I think that building ML models from CSV file and then writing additional script that will use model by REST API is not comfortable to use. I&#x27;m thinking about adding feature to read data directly from database: (1) reading data from database for model training (2) listening to database updates (new rows) and using it to compute predictions and save it in database.<p>Do you know any Machine Learning services that have such feature?
======
cimmanom
Are you sure your lack of uptake is due to features rather than marketing?

